# Emissions & Dynatech SuperMaxx Header System



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anyone have the Dynatech GTO SuperMaxx Header System? If you do does your state require emissions? I have them on my car and heading to Germany real soon (2 weeks) and I am worried that I might not pass their emission inspection over there and would rather go through the pain here then over there. Here is the link to the website -

http://www.autoanything.com/exhausts....aspx?kc=ffsku

Any info, tips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated. If I don't hear anything then I will go to a local muffler shop and get some cats put on it so I can pass. Thanks.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dquack said:


> Does anyone have the Dynatech GTO SuperMaxx Header System? If you do does your state require emissions? I have them on my car and heading to Germany real soon (2 weeks) and I am worried that I might not pass their emission inspection over there and would rather go through the pain here then over there. Here is the link to the website -
> 
> http://www.autoanything.com/exhausts....aspx?kc=ffsku
> 
> Any info, tips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated. If I don't hear anything then I will go to a local muffler shop and get some cats put on it so I can pass. Thanks.




You should not have a problem with any brand header as long as your 02 sensors are still connected and you still have Cats on your exhaust. I live in Connecticut and they have fairly strict emission laws. Rarely do I hear of a 04-06 GTO failing a test in this state. Go on the internet and check up on emission laws in Germany . If you are in the U.S Military there is a good chance that their laws don't apply to you unless you live there as a normal citizen .


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think you will apply to German law for emmissions as you are military and will have special regulations. I would contact a JAG office to explain the specifics.  I never took a car overseas so I don't really know.

But from my experience, you can pass your car without cats with a good tune. I did in PA.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dquack said:


> Does anyone have the Dynatech GTO SuperMaxx Header System? If you do does your state require emissions? I have them on my car and heading to Germany real soon (2 weeks) and I am worried that I might not pass their emission inspection over there and would rather go through the pain here then over there. Here is the link to the website -
> 
> http://www.autoanything.com/exhausts....aspx?kc=ffsku
> 
> Any info, tips, or ideas would be greatly appreciated. If I don't hear anything then I will go to a local muffler shop and get some cats put on it so I can pass. Thanks.




Will you be at Coleman Barracks. I was also in the Army in Germany. Went there after my tour in Nam. was there in 69-70. Stationed at Tompkins Barracks just outside of Heidleburg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I was stationed at New Ulm in the early `80's. Was lucky enough to hit Munich for Oktoberfest. :cheers


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Will you be at Coleman Barracks. I was also in the Army in Germany. Went there after my tour in Nam. was there in 69-70. Stationed at Tompkins Barracks just outside of Heidleburg


Yeah we have a helicopter battalion there on Coleman now. I think only 1 transportation unit left there too. Word on the street is that Mannheim will close by 2013, so no telling. I work on Coleman airfield and live on Benjamin Franklin Village - it sucks! LOL. Word is that Heidelberg is supposed to be closing too and they will go to Mainz-Kastel. Alot of changes in Germany. The biggest one is the exchange rate. I was there in the mid 90's and the mark was nice, now with the euro it totally sucks - you don't go off base as much.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

dquack said:


> Yeah we have a helicopter battalion there on Coleman now. I think only 1 transportation unit left there too. Word on the street is that Mannheim will close by 2013, so no telling. I work on Coleman airfield and live on Benjamin Franklin Village - it sucks! LOL. Word is that Heidelberg is supposed to be closing too and they will go to Mainz-Kastel. Alot of changes in Germany. The biggest one is the exchange rate. I was there in the mid 90's and the mark was nice, now with the euro it totally sucks - you don't go off base as much.


In the late 60s most of the Units at Coleman Barracks were either Transportation or Engineers and Tompkins Barracks [ where I was ] were Signal Corps, M.Ps , Engineers and a small Ranger unit


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> But from my experience, you can pass your car without cats with a good tune. I did in PA.


Not in California, however. No matter how good the exhaust test itself comes out, it still has to pass the visual test.


----------

